# Found the sweet spot at 3712fps



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, I took out my 257WBY and since it is not for targets but for hunting, I wanted to be able to take long shots with a flat trajectory. I decided that I would take any group with my 100gr TSX under a 1/2" as long as I was over 3690fps, but wanted if I could to be over 3700fps. I used IMR4350, IMR7828, RL-22, RL-25, and Norm MRP. Now I had high expectation for IMR7828, RL-25 and RL-22. I new I could not get velocity out of the IMR4350 but tried it anyway. Now I could get accruacy out of all of the powders but was in the low 3600fps range. I did not have any confidence in MRP as far as accuracy because in all the years I have used it, I have found that only about 10% of the time does it give me the accuracy I want, but also new MRP would give me high Vel. as it does all most all the time. Well, I was surprised to say the least. MRP gave under a half inch and did it at and average of 3712fps for the three shots. I think it could have even been better but I was shooting another rifle to allow my 257WBY between groups to cool. I was shooting a group of 240gr Woodliegh bullets out of my 30-06 Ackley Imp just before I shot the .458" group using MRP. I am using a 6-18x40mm Buckmaster SF BDC.



























OAL for my Weatherby was 3.171 and that was the sweet spot :sniper:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Do you think your bullet will hold up? :eyeroll:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Don't know who you are but my 100gr TSX will hold up. At 3680fps hit doe five yrs ago with a barnes X at 30yds and devastated the deer, complete pass through. The TSX won't fail, it was made for the magnums and top vel. :sniper:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

There will be no issue with the bullet.

Thinking of adding the same caliber to my stable, only on a Winchester 70 SS Classic action. A winter project I think.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

If you do that let me know when you start it, I would like to keep up with what happens and what your feild results will be. That is interesting. :beer:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Currently I'm considering a SS Lilja #3 3-Groove 1:10 twist finished @ 25". I've got the action, a McMillan Classic, and a 4.5-14x40 Leupold already, the barrel is all I really need to get going on this.

I kinda wanted a Krieger barrel but #4 is as light as they'll go in ss and I'd like this to be a sub-8# rifle when I'm done.

I also gave some serious thought to a 6.5 wildcat based on the 375 Ruger. But, I've never really been a wildcat kinda guy.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

You did it now! Everytime I look at my 25-06 I keep thinking about how much fun a 257 weatherby would be. I think it might be time to order a chamber reamer.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Beartooth
I don't know who you are either. :roll:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Beartooth
> I don't know who you are either. :roll:


Well, lets get to know each other. What were you trying to say about the bullet not holding up? :beer:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Horsager said:


> Currently I'm considering a SS Lilja #3 3-Groove 1:10 twist finished @ 25". I've got the action, a McMillan Classic, and a 4.5-14x40 Leupold already, the barrel is all I really need to get going on this.
> 
> I kinda wanted a Krieger barrel but #4 is as light as they'll go in ss and I'd like this to be a sub-8# rifle when I'm done.
> 
> I also gave some serious thought to a 6.5 wildcat based on the 375 Ruger. But, I've never really been a wildcat kinda guy.


That would really be a nice setup. :sniper: :sniper: :beer:


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Holy sheets that is a fast load. Nice group.

Now go out and do that twice more.

"A" tight three shot group could be an anamoly.

"A history of" tight three shot groups is a winner.

Do this on different days play close attention to the FIRST shot each time relative to the other FIRST shots.

That is another (and perhaps even more critical) three shot group.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

I had six loaded, shot two different group the other one was .578"


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Great ... glad it is consistent.

My point is consistency from range session to range session is at least as important as shot to shot grouping.

After all, we don't sight in each day before hunting.

This way you'll know if your point of impact is shifting at all.

But it sounds that you are well on your way to a lights out load.

I'd be watching for pressure if it were me, but it isn't, and you are a grown up so enjoy ...


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

bwnelson said:


> Great ... glad it is consistent.
> 
> My point is consistency from range session to range session is at least as important as shot to shot grouping.
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree, Temp, humidity, all make a difference, so I believe if it preforms under pressure in 87plus temp and high humidity it will give no pressure problems in cooler hunting season weather but as you said, point of impact will change some and also group size because velocities will be a little lower so I go out right before hunting season and make sure things are ok. :sniper:


----------

